# Welcome Inn & Restaurant



## jerm IX (Aug 22, 2011)

On the road again, the car packed full of camping gear and a distant destination in sight. We take the back roads, mapping our journey with new routes every time we criss and cross the province. Very early in the morning, we stop for yet another circumference walk of the long welded shut Milbrook Penitentiary, and then head south. We explore the Carmel Line House, and then just north of highway 401, we drive up on these raggedy looking buildings. We pull right into the driveway, where two men are standing, looking at us, beside a house that is clearly occupied.

Stealth was not an option, and so we used the highly effective method of talking our way in. A genuine interest in someone's property, paired with manners and respect, is often as good as getting a key cut.

The property owner is not only a great host to us, he is also a wealth of information. After extensive warnings, including that of coyote and fishers, he allows us to explore the Inn ourselves, before joining us for a venture into the restaurant.

It was built in the 50's, and closed eight years ago, he tells us. He bought it a few years back from "a millionaire Asian Port Hope couple" for $500,000, and hopes to flip it for $2.5 million, as is. He has already turned down an offer for over a million dollars, he says. His son and his dogs live on site to protect the buildings from vandals, and to avoid being forced to fence the entire property up, which would be way too costly.

The full write-up and photo documentation can be found here...

http://jermalism.blogspot.com/2011/08/abandonment-issues-welcome-inn.html




here are some extra shots that didn't make the cut...




restaurant by jerm IX, on Flickr




an ode to the health inspector by jerm IX, on Flickr




bar none by jerm IX, on Flickr




log book by jerm IX, on Flickr




fine dining room by jerm IX, on Flickr




ordering off the menu by jerm IX, on Flickr




UNIT 2 by jerm IX, on Flickr




queen anne's lace & mullen by jerm IX, on Flickr




honeymoon suite by jerm IX, on Flickr




Welcome Inn Welcome Mat by jerm IX, on Flickr




the carpet DOES NOT match the drapes by jerm IX, on Flickr




please do not disturb by jerm IX, on Flickr




Room 32 by jerm IX, on Flickr




i don't give a shit by jerm IX, on Flickr




dead rats by jerm IX, on Flickr




well nested by jerm IX, on Flickr




Welcome Inn by jerm IX, on Flickr

Thanks for checking it out. Peace.


----------



## jerm IX (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the thanks folks.


----------



## Bluedragon (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice little explore there mate! Well done!


----------

